# my hogs christmas photos (and welly tenrec too)



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

I got my camera out last night and got pictures of most of the hogs here they are:
Holly Hedgepig

































holly and suzie

























paco - really doesnt like people so the best pictures i could get

















Pharaoh hog

































Suzie

















Welly

































i didnt get any of mitch but will try and get some later


----------



## smsaifyr (Jul 20, 2011)

If you don't mind me asking what kind of hog is Pharaoh? I lovee his coloring!


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

No one seems to know what pharaoh is, best guess is some sort of desert hog or a cross between a European and long eared


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

They are all looking sharp! ( :lol: ) You have such a fun herd.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my! Holly is just gorgeous and so is Suzie. I love the way Paco hides under his cute little visor! Pharaoh looks so alert; he is ready for anything! Welly has an adorable baby face!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Gorgeous pics  They are all adorable and I love the festive pictures


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks x


----------

